# Alright NWFFers....let's hear it.



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm quite irritated and put off that I didn't end up making it to NWFF this year, and as much as I don't want to hear about how great it was...I still want to hear about how great it was!

Let's hear your personal highlights and any frogs, etc. you walked away with!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

*it was Great*

Yea it was GREAT tons of darts people supplys plants everything this was my first time going to one of them so I am going to have to say that this was the best one I have ever gone to! :wink: I was just going to get supplys but I couldent help myself I got 1.1.0 D. Azureus a pair for $155.00 from amanda S. she was vary nice and helpfull I would defently buy from her agin. I also got terra lite substrate 7 plants ect ect..... I plan to be going to it next year agin as well. ALSO Biologist Justin Yeager did a GREAT speech and had a Great DVD about the rainforests of Columbia and Ecuador. and Ed Smith Did a great speech on all kinds of frogs. 

well thats it and it was GREAT!!!!!

Brian Bannon

0.0.4 D. Leucomelas
1.1.0 D. Azureus


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

I wish we could take frogs across the border, cuz then I would so be there.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Top Notch!! I am greatful I was able to attend. 

What a great hobby and wonderful people!!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I got three fants and two orange terribilis. Black Jungle had a huuuuge pile of brom pups they were selling for 5 for $15, and I ended up with around 15 broms for various tanks. I bought one of the Exo Terra 12" x 12" x 18" tanks that were set up. The tank, the CF light fixture with bulb, plants, moss, a fountain pump all set up for $135. I almost bought two. I'll take a picture of it later. Think it's big enough for three fants? There was a party after the presentations on Friday, where everone hung around for about 2 hours and discussed various subjects such as tadpoles, various frogs, and (no I'm not kidding here) tortises jerking off on carts and orangutangs screwing pidgeons. Darren has a really good story about an orchid, but I'll let him tell that. 

I found the orange terribilis that I wanted, but I wasn't able to get ahold of an adult cobalt female. Well, actually there was one at the show. But it was a dwarf French Guana cobalt, and I need a Brazillian cobalt. Fate taunts me.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

i agree completely that we are all lucky to be in this hobby with such amazing people. many thanks to jon werner and phil for the beautiful amazonicus and salvias tricolors. thanks also to erin and dave at ED's fly meat, the folks at dendroboard, and all of the speakers. i got so many lovely new orchids, plants, critters, and gadgets that i had to buy a second suitcase for the return trip.  it was nice to meet the wonderful folks behind the screennames, and i think i learned enough to justify the thousands of miles i came to be here. i'm not even home and i'm ready for next year.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

beeswaxx said:


> I wish we could take frogs across the border, cuz then I would so be there.


Us too beeswaxx..... I would have paid the 110(US) per person ferry trip for me and hubby if we could have brought some frogs back......  

Michelle


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I had a blast. It was so great to meet so many long time froggers in person; Greg & Amanda Sihler, Dave and Erin from Ed's, Mack, Darren Meyer, Phil Tan and others. Highlights for me were: All of the speakers, great topics, getting a chance to grab a beer with everyone, and the show itself was just crazy. Seeing a D. Sylvaticus and Isla Colon Pumilio in person was almost worth the 36 hour round trip in itself. I walked away with:
1 adult female and 1 jeuvenile fant from Phil Tan
2 Beautiful Bri Bris from Thomas Villegas
a stunning proven pair of Yellow Bastis from AZDR
various orchids from Jon Werner
all kinds of great supplies from Black Jungle

Thanks to Ed's for putting everything together. It was a great event, and I'll be posting some pics of the show and my frogs tomorrow.

Dane


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

Dane,
That was a nice list you walked away with! What all did Thomas bring up with him?
Andy


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't remember everything he had, but I saw some Shepard's, the Bri Bris, 6 of the Is. Colon, and lots of young CB Bastis. I was sooo tempted to pick up 2-3 of the Colons, but at more than $300 a pop, I would have been blowing my budget on just one species. He was kind enough to let me get a pic of one of them, so I'll post it later.

Dane


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I'd really like to see pictures of frogs and the event if anyone has some.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

Who got Jon Werner's Standard Lamasi?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great lists of frogs!! Please any pics for us poor poor east coast forggers would be awesome


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

I had a great time at NWFF. I got there at about 12:00 and I think it was a little bit picked through. Luckily for me I had reserved the frogs I was going to get from Phil Tan. Black Jungle had some Histros pretty cool to finally see in person. I dont think anyone bought the standard Lamasi from Jon, suprising. If I hadnt already reserved my frogs I probably would have got them. Unfortunately I wasnt very social and didnt really get to meet too many dendroboarders. Anyway here is what I got out of there with:

3-quinquivitattus (these guys dont even look real, so cool)
3-reticulatus (one has a spotted/striped back)
1 more imitator

mistking misting system w/ 6 nozzles

Neil


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Neil where did you get the Quinquivitattus from? Getting a chance to pick some of them up was one of the main reasons I wanted to go this year!


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I am assuming the orangutan story was told by Ed?... Sounds like you all had a blast!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Yup, it was.


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

NWFF was great - as usual. It was nice to meet people from Dendroboard. Tons of frogs, plants etc. IMO the biggest shocker is what was brought and what went home that was not sold - red amazonicus, intermedius, imitators, quinqs, fants and - yes Nana my standard lamasi - all did not sell. 

Jon Werner


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I just have to say WOW!
There were a lot of great darts there.
I got to meet some more of the people that I have only e-mailed in the past and I ended up taking home 17 frogs.
6 - Leucs from Black Jungle
2 - Auratus from Darren Meyer
2 - Reticulatus from Phil Tan
4 - Intermedius From Phil Tan
3 - Vents from Dave at Ed's Fly meat
Along with a bunch of other suplies and plants. I actually had to stop myself from spending too much money.


----------



## neilr (Oct 9, 2004)

I got my quinqs from Phil Tan. I had asked him for them a couple months ago and I think I got his only 3 that were ready to sell. I think Todd Kelly had some also.

Neil


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just got back from the Frog Fest last night as well. TOns of great people, it was great talking to Darren, Tor Linbo, Chris and Erin, Amanda, Jon werner, and a bunch of other people I met off the DB. Tons of rare frogs there, D. quinequivitattus were very common on the tables, amazonicus, Black Jungle even had a cb histrionicus, and I saw a trio of Standard lamasi on Jon's table. Very very cool stuff, I made it out with a trio of adult Fantasticus, a pair of imitators which called the night I bought them, 2 large female vents, and a bunch of mantella's, and loads of supplies, and a pair of Bri Bri pums for a friend. Justin yeager did very good presentations on the Atelopus and Dendrobatidae's of the area he is working in. Just wanted to say thanks to all who set up the show, it was a great opportunity to get my butt up there and talk frogs . 

Ed Parker

ps. I have a few pics of the show and vendors I will get up, as well as Black jungles histrionicus/sylvaticus whichever it turned out to be. They changed the name on it half way through even though they told me it was captive breed by them.


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks again for bringing back those Bri bri for me Ed, they are awesome! What can I say, Thomas just has the coolest frogs  Glad to hear you guys had such a good time. Maybe next year I will be able to make it up myself. 

Lance


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for coming out, and to those for the kind words. It was a pleasure meeting everyone and getting to talk with you. I really enjoy this show for it's social times and warming appeal. I will be back next year for sure. As for the BJ name change on that animal, it was when we were talking about it they changed, my fault.
j


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Damn, I didn't even see the standard lamasi at Jon's table! If I wasn't so busy looking at his orchids, I would have bought a couple. BTW I'm just getting my pics from the fest up in the photos section.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> 6 - Leucs from Black Jungle
> 2 - Auratus from Darren Meyer
> 2 - Reticulatus from Phil Tan
> 4 - Intermedius From Phil Tan
> ...


That isn't "too much" money?!


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Without a doubt Erin and I had a blast. Lots of happy vendors and happy attendee's. We had approximately 425 people through the door. Which is really good, we also had twice as many people at the Friday Night Talk as last year. Justin Yeager gave an excellent and sobering talk and viewing of his DVD. If you have not donated to Operation Atelopus now, you should, because the help is needed, and the situation scary. Ed Smith gave a very entertaining well done power point talk on the evolution on amphibians. Lots of excellent photos, on various topics. A well covered demonstration of the biodiversity of frogs globally. Really good stuff, I can listen to Ed talk all day.

Saturday was lots of fun, lots of variety in frogs and thumbs. Some treefrogs for sale, and other cool frogs. Lots of plants, vivairums, books, and supplies. Really great froggers came out, and lots of new people asking great questions, just being really smart about starting off. It was great to see. I had a ton of fun, went home with some photos from Brian. A few books, a mist set from John Werner via Marty the Mistking, a shirt and a small terrarium for raising froglets in. An Operation Atelopus poster too. And a Darren Meyer frog call CD! It was all cool. Big thanks to everyone who came out and vended, thank you thank you, to everyone who attended the show, and muchas gracias to the people who donated to Operation Atelopus and MARS. Same Bat time same Bat channel next year! 
Dave and Erin


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Well what can I say . Wow, am I tired today . From a vendors point of view it was a great show . I was able to have many great conversations as I was seated right next to Tor and Amanda and Greg .  This was my first year vending and I had a BLAST !! One odd thing was all of the great frogs that were still to be had at the end of the day . Equally shocking was that most of the tincs were swallowed up quickly. Made me happy though to see many of them go first IMO tincs are way under valued by most of the hobbiest these days , nice to se they are still sought after . I still had most all of my thumbnail species at the end of the day, and it was still alll good to me. 
Faces to the names also , was nice to host Clayton (catfur) and talk and meet w/ Dane, Ed, Ed Smith, Brian,Mack,Dwane,and a few more Dave's :lol: , and many others , BTW not many had name tags on, it was a pleasure to meet you all. 
Sorry for those who diden't attend , there is always next year 8) 
I was able to aquire a few nice quinqs myself from Mr. Werner,LOL, even though I already have quite a few . Just coulden't pass up the great frogs  
Thanks Erin and Dave for hosting another fantastic show , how you going to top it next year ?!
Always a great time when you can talk frogs ALL weekend w/ so many ,I could do it all day everyday ! 
Big high light for me was aquiring the blowgun from Justin , been playing w/ it all day!!!!!

Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> Big high light for me was aquiring the blowgun from Justin , been playing w/ it all day!!!!!



I'll be sure to alert Everett Medical Response.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

SOunds like it was a great show. Wish I could have gone, but the mantellas aren't producing for me as well as last year and I am otherwise broke. But I enjoy hearing what everyone else got - shopping vicariously  

On the topic of frogs left at the end of the show, sounds a lot like IAD this Spring. Many people took home great frogs. I think the hobby is getting to the point where enough breeders are producing enough frogs to mor ethan satisfy th emarket. But that's not an awful thing if you are in the market for a frog.

Ed - what mantellas di dyou pick up?

Well, maybe next year...
Rich


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

hi all. i had an awesome time at my first FF  . i met lots of people, unfortunatly i dont remember a lot of names when i meet too many people at once :lol: i got three galacts, and tons of supplies. wow... i have to say, even though i didnt buy a ton of darts, as a newbie, i really appreciated being able to see so many frogs for real and not just pics on the internet, soooo beautiful, i saw some really awesome tincs... that will definately be my next frog. thanks Erin and Dave...


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Rich,

In total this weekend, I picked up 3 milotympanum, 3 madagascariensis, 4 expectata, 4 viridis, and 1 blushing. I am very stoked as I now can set up a few more breeding groups.

Ed


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I had a wonderful time as well. I picked up 2 D. fantasticus from Darren Meyer, and 1 D. fantasticus from Todd and Christine. These are great frogs and I am so happy with them!


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

can someone post a shot of Black Jungles set up. I love that. I like to see all vendor tables and just act like im there.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

ya can someone definitely post a pic of black jungles histrionicus!!!!


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

> sounds a lot like IAD this Spring. Many people took home great frogs. I think the hobby is getting to the point where enough breeders are producing enough frogs to mor ethan satisfy th emarket


... *waiting for the bubble to burst*...

Josh


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> sounds a lot like IAD this Spring. Many people took home great frogs. I think the hobby is getting to the point where enough breeders are producing enough frogs to mor ethan satisfy th emarket


You know I wouldn't say that. There were great frogs no doubt, and people sold a lot of them. There were just lots of choices, and a lot of frogs. There were many vendors selling D. fantasticus for instance. After talking to the vendors, it looks like it all went really well. People moved a lot of frogs, and brought a lot of frogs. I'll post pictures myself very soon.
Dave


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

yeah, i talked to several folks who got 15-20 frogs. i wound up with 20 after i was gifted 4 auratus...so, far from a saturated market we all just need to work some extra shifts and eat some ramen to get ready for the next round!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Darren Meyer and his table









Jon Werner's plant collection









Black Jungle









D. histrionicus of BJ's - I will do some touch ups and see if I can't make it look better, the cup was really foggy and I wasn't about to ask them to open up a 450 dollar frog









Sort of whole show, missing a few sections though :roll: 

Ed Parker


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

alright mantella prince, sweet. What other pics do you have.


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

My experience at frog day was great. I was a first time vendor, didn't know that many people and Dave and Erin made me feel very welcome. I got the chance to meet a ton of cool people and talk about frogs and photography. It was especially good to catch up with Ed Smith and meet Justin Yeager (possibly for the second time) who is working with some of the coolest and most endangered animals (Atelopus) in the wild. 

I can't thank Dave and Erin (and their Moms) enough for their hospitality so thanks again,

Brian

PS Justin, I didn't get a chance to purchase one of those Atelopus posters from you, do you still have some? If so can you pm me?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*NWFF*

WOW!!!! That's all I can say about the show! 

It was so great seeing old friends and making new one's.

A big thanks to Erin and Dave (aka Ed's Fly Meat)! You two put on a great show!

Here is a link to our pictures from the show!

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/AZDR_nwff_2005


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

man i wish i could have gone!!!!!!!!! no fair!!!!!
sounds sooooo awesome! Hopefully next year tho.....
What other rare frogs were there, besides the histo and the standard lamasi??


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I was sooooooo close to going but last minuet my family decided to go to the east coast (spelling wow coast???) i was bummed but i am planning on going next year i hope.


----------

